
Trump suggests using light, heat as coronavirus treatment - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/homenews/coronavirus-report/494428-trump-suggests-using-light-heat-as-coronavirus-treatment
======
mullingitover
The reaction of Dr. Birx as he was speaking really speaks volumes to the
ethical bankruptcy she feels washing over her as she does nothing to correct
him[1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/Daniel_Lewis3/status/1253482576699969537](https://twitter.com/Daniel_Lewis3/status/1253482576699969537)

------
blueadept111
Stick your head in a microwave, if that doesn't kill coronavirus, nothing
will.

------
throwaway888abc
[https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-
ratings/](https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/)

43% approve

~~~
dificilis
The most recent poll on that page shows, at time of writing, Apr 20-22. So we
will have to wait a couple of days to see the true impact of this latest
development in the war against Covid19.

